# Gulf Coast Outboard Classic



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Who's in? Weather depending it looks like we are fishing. I see that last year was one of the biggest tournaments the OBOBC has had. Weather depending if there are 20-25 boats. It should turn out to be a good tournament. It has always been a well run tournament and a good time.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We are in.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

We are in weather dependent. Way too early forecast looks dicey, 25-30mph from 7p-7a with 4' seas. Hope that slides back few days.


----------

